# Hairy New Year!



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Last year at this time I was selling a batch of bearded pups, wirehaired pointing griffons. Some of you watched as I left photo updates of the pups as they grew from birth to 8 weeks. It was kind of a photo journal for me, something that I look back on from time to time. 
Fast forward one year...I invited the pup buyers out for a west desert chukar hunt today. I wanted to celebrate the pups' first birthday and see how they are getting along. I hope those of you who followed the pups at birth will appreciate the dogs they've become. Not all of the puppies came to the party, but I think those that did had a good time.

Baron, a pup my kids had named "Pothead". It's not what you think. My daughter was five years old and she thought the pup's marking made him look like he was wearing a pot atop his head. He made nice retrieves on these chukars and his owner reports that he's been good on pheasants and ducks. 









Ace, affectionately named "Mr. White Ear" by my kids because he had a patch of grey hair on one ear. My wife bought a white car this year and it is now named Mr. White Ear. My daughter insisted that the car be named after the puppy. :roll: Ace's owner reports that he limited out on pheasants every day on a recent trip to North Dakota.
















Ace has his father's eyes. Their build is identical as well.









Mazey, the only pup who kept her original name. My kids thought her brown markings looked like a maze that had been painted on her back. I'll include a few extra photos of Mazey because she's been busy earning her keep in her first year. I'm sure the other pups have also, but Mazey's owner sends me photos from time to time (hint hint  )









































Millie didn't come hunting, but she is in a loving home and is doing what Griffs do best- entertaining the kids!









I am really pleased with the pups' coats. They are nice and harsh like a good wirehair should be.









Best of all, the pups are birdy, good natured, and healthy. They have found loving homes and are well taken care of. Thanks for the hunt, gentlemen. I hope we do it again. Who knows? Maybe there will be more Griffs to add to the fold next season... :O•-:


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great pictures. A griff is on the short list of dogs I'd like to own...ahhhh someday.


----------

